# Vibra Bass



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

what do people know about this company?
i live in charlottetown pei these days and when i was in halifax last i found one being sold "as-is" for $100. it's short scale and most likely made in the 70s. sounds ok. needs a bit of work. the pick ups seem to be out of phase (or at least i think thats what i was told!). here are two photos - the "power" sticker was added after the fact.


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

I' ve never heard of the company but it looks awesome man!!! Goodluck with whatever mods you' ll be doing. :smile:

Fred


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

A bit of info here :

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-237115.html

I'd say if it play well and the sound is your cup of tea, for 100.00 it can't be bad...

For 100.00, I'd take it (I love blocked neck...)


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

Renniw said:


> (I love blocked neck...)


Me too. I find it very sexy! :smile: Your bass looks like my Squire 70' s VM. Natural colour.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Can't go wrong for $100! Nice catch!


----------

